# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  وعيد شديد غفل عنه بعض من قال بوجوب صلاة الجماعة ؟؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يزال قوم يتأخرون عن الصف الأول حتى يؤخرهم الله في النار * ( صحيح ) _ 
الكتاب صحيح سنن أبي داود للعلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله
 هذا التأخر يلاحظ على بعض المسلمين اليوم بل وبعض من ينتسب الى العلم الشرعي وهذا من اصرح الادلة على وجوب صلاة الجماعة وقد يغفل عنه بعض من يعظ الناس بوجوب صلاة الجماعة او كتب في هذا الموضوع  لانه وعيد شديد فمن يدوام على التاخر عن الصف الاول فكيف بمن يتر ك صلاة الجماعة بالكلية  ولننظر كم يفوته من الخير 

قال بعض علمائنا حفظه الله 
اذيفوته السنن الراتبة القبلية كسنة الفجر، وقد روى مسلم عن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها، أن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: { ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها }، 
هذا المتأخريفوته وقت إجابة الدعاء، وهو ما بين الأذان والإقامة، فقد روى أبو داود والترمذي وحسنه، أن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: { الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة }. 
 هذا المتأخريفوته إدراك صلاة الجماعة، وصلاة الجماعة تفضل على صلاة المنفرد بسبع وعشرين درجة. فقد روى الشيخان عن ابن عمر رضي اللّه عنهما، قال: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: { صلاة الجماعة أفضل من صلاة الفرد بسبع وعشرين درجة } [وهذا لفظ مسلم]. 

: هذا المتأخريفوته إدراك ميمنة الصف، لما ثبت عن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، فضل الصلاة على يمين الصف. فعن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها قالت: قال رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: { إن اللّه و ملائكته يصلون على ميامن الصفوف } [رواه أبو داود وابن ماجه]. 

 و مما يفوت المتأخر عن الصلاة التأمين وراء الإمام في الصلاة الجهرية، فقد روى الشيخان عن أبي هريرة رضي اللّه عنه أن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: { إذا قال أحدكم آمين، وقالت الملائكة في السماء آمين، فوافقت إحداها الأخرى غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه }، وهذا لا شك فضل عظيم وخير كثير، يدفع العبد إلى التبكير إلى الصلوات حتى لا يفوته هذا التأمين. 

 إن التبكير إلى الصلاة والاهتمام بها دليل على أن صاحبها ممن تعلق قلبه بالمساجد وحينئذ يكون ممن يظلهم اللّه يوم القيامة يوم لا ظل إلا ظله كما في الحديث المتفق عليه. 

هذا المتأخريفوته الاشتغال بالذكر والدعاء وقراءة ما تيسر من القرآن، فإن المتقدم إلى المسجد وقت الأذان أو بعده بقليل يبقى في المسجد نحو ساعة، وقت الصلاة وقبلها وبعدها، يتقرب إلى اللّه تعالى بأنواع العبادات، من ذكر ودعاء وقراءة للقرآن، وإنصات له، وتفكير في آلاء اللّه تعالى، وخلوه بذكره ومناجاته، وانقطاع عن الدنيا وهمومها، ليكون ذلك أدعى إلى الإقبال على الصلاة والخشوع فيها، بخلاف المتأخر فإنه يصلي وقلبه منشغل بهمومه وأحزانه، فلا يقبل على صلاته ولا يحضر فيها قلبه. 

ولا شك أن الذين يتأخرون حتى يسمعوا الإقامة أغلبهم ليس لهم شغل شاغل سوى القيل والقال، واللهو واللعب، ومشاهدة الأفلام، أو جلوس بدون عمل، ونحو ذلك مما هو إضاعة للوقت أو اكتساب لمعصية، ولو أن الإنسان عود نفسه على التقدم مرة بعد مرة لسهل عليه الأمر وأصبح محبوباً عند نفسه، يلتذ بجلوسه في المسجد أتم من لذته مع أهله وولده، ))))
فلنحرص  اخواني على التقدم لنكون قدوة في الخير ولئلا  نكون ممن قال فيهم النبي صلى اللّه عليه و سلم
: لا يزال قوم يتأخرون عن الصف الأول حتى يؤخرهم الله في النار * ( صحيح ) _

----------


## جبل العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشاركة طيبة ولكن يبدو أن العنوان يوحي للوهلة الأولى أن الوعيد أغفله من قال بالوجوب, والعكس هو الصحيح أن من أغفل هذا النص هو من لم يقل بالوجوب.
فيمكن ان يكون العنوان, دليل آخر على وجوب الصلاة في جماعة!!
على أن هذا النص في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان وعيدا للمنافقين المعروفين بالتأخر عن الجماعة للتلبيس على المسلمين 
مع وجود أدلة لمن قال بعدم وجوب صلاة الجماعة كالأحاديث في تفاوت الاجر بناء على مكان الصلاة كالسوق او الدكان او البيت و الاحاديث في اعادة الصلاة مع الجماعة لمن كان صلى في بيته وجاء الى المسجد... الخ 
ومع اني مع الصلاة في الجماعة الا انني احببت التنبيه على ذلك
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشاركة طيبة ولكن يبدو أن العنوان يوحي للوهلة الأولى أن الوعيد أغفله من قال بالوجوب, والعكس هو الصحيح أن من أغفل هذا النص هو من لم يقل بالوجوب.
> فيمكن ان يكون العنوان, دليل آخر على وجوب الصلاة في جماعة!!
> على أن هذا النص في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان وعيدا للمنافقين المعروفين بالتأخر عن الجماعة للتلبيس على المسلمين 
> مع وجود أدلة لمن قال بعدم وجوب صلاة الجماعة كالأحاديث في تفاوت الاجر بناء على مكان الصلاة كالسوق او الدكان او البيت و الاحاديث في اعادة الصلاة مع الجماعة لمن كان صلى في بيته وجاء الى المسجد... الخ 
> ومع اني مع الصلاة في الجماعة الا انني احببت التنبيه على ذلك
> بارك الله في الجميع


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.
ماهو دليلك أن هذا الحديث هو في المنافقين دون غيرهم.

----------


## جبل العلم

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على التنبيه و ذلك مذكور ومبسوط في كثير من الشروح أن الوعيد المذكور للمنافقين المثبطين
 ولا يمنع من العموم في حال تعمد الشخص ترك الصف الاول لانه ترك اجرا  وفضلا سهل التحصيل  والله أعلم

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> بارك الله فيك وشكرا على التنبيه و ذلك مذكور ومبسوط في كثير من الشروح أن الوعيد المذكور للمنافقين المثبطين
> ولا يمنع من العموم في حال تعمد الشخص ترك الصف الاول لانه ترك اجرا  وفضلا سهل التحصيل  والله أعلم


أخي الكريم -وفقك الله- هذا الكلام كلام عام لا نستفيد منه، والأصل أن تأتي بما يقوي كلامك السابق أن هذا الحديث هو خاص في المنافقين.
عموماً ما زلت أنتظر ردك على سؤالي السابق. وسوف أقوم بذكر مالدي بشأن هذا الحديث أنه ليس في المنافقين بل المخاطب به المسلمين.

والدليل على كلامي هو:
1- مارواه الإمام مسلم -رحمه الله- من حديث نَضْرَةَ الْعَبْدِيِّ عن أبي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) رَأَى في أَصْحَابِهِ تَأَخُّرًا فقال لهم: "تَقَدَّمُوا فائتموا بِي وَلْيَأْتَمَّ بِكُمْ من بَعْدَكُمْ لَا يَزَالُ قَوْمٌ يَتَأَخَّرُونَ حتى يُؤَخِّرَهُمْ الله"
2- مارواه الإمام ابن خزيمة -رحمه الله- في صحيحه عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد قال: دخل رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فرأى ناسا في مؤخر المسجد فقال: "ما يؤخركم لا يزال أقوام يتأخرون حتى يؤخرهم الله عز وجل تقدموا فأتموا بي وليأتم بكم من بعدكم". 
فترى -وفقك الله- أن خطاب رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لأمته ولأصحابه، ولم يأتي أي صارف أو قرينة تؤكد لنا أن الحديث عن المنافقين.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل جبل العلم وفقك الله 
اقول :
وعيد بالنار لمن تعود التخلف عن الصف الاول هل يكون لترك امر مستحب ؟؟
وكما قال الشيخ الفاضل وليد ما دليلك على التخصيص بالمنافقين ؟
وقولك احاديث فضل الجماعة تدل على عدم الوجوب فقه عجيب
اعطيك مثالا اخر في غير الصلاة 
حديث(( الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء الاالجنة)) هل يدل على ان الحج ليس بواجب وانه ركن من اركان الاسلام

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله يا أبا محمد

لعل القائلين بالوجوب لم يغفلوا هذا الوعيد؛ لأنه مصروف عن ظاهره بالإجماع.
فلم يقل أحد - على حد علمي - بوجوب الصلاة في الصف الأول، وهذا واضح من جملة نصوص الشريعة؛ لأننا نعلم يقينا أن كثيرا من المسلمين لم يكونوا يصلون في الصف الأول.

----------


## جبل العلم

> اخي الفاضل  جبل العلم  وفقك الله  
> اقول لك وعيد بالنار لمن تعود التخلف عن الصف الاول هل يكون لترك امر مستحب ؟؟
> وكما قال الشيخ الفاضل وليد ما دليلك على التخصيص بالمنافقين ؟
> وقولك احاديث فضل الجماعة تدل على عدم الوجوب فقه عجيب
> اعطيك مثالا اخر في غير الصلاة 
> حديث(( الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء الاالجنة)) هل يدل على ان الحج ليس بواجب وانه ركن من اركان الاسلام


الوعيد بالنار لا يكون لمن ترك امرا مستحبا ابدا, ولكن كيف يمكن لكل المسلمين الصلاة في الصف الاول لتجنب الوعيد المذكور؟ 
فيكون الوعيد على القول ان النص عام  كما ذكرت لك لمن كان بالمسجد وتعمد ترك الصف الاول بدون اي سبب, عندها فقد ترك فضلا يسرع خروجه من النار او بالعكس قلت حسناته فمكث في النار اكثر.
اما اذا كان النص خاص بالمتافقين  على ما ذكره بعض الشراح فذلك امر مختلف.
وانا قلتلك من البداية اني مع الرأي في الصلاة في جماعة ولكن لادلة أخرى هذا مكان الاختلاف في الرأي 
والرجاء عدم تسمية فقه شخص بانه عجيب لان اللغة العربية فيها عبارات الطف
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## جبل العلم

شكرا أخي العوضي

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

> الوعيد بالنار لا يكون لمن ترك امرا مستحبا ابدا, ولكن كيف يمكن لكل المسلمين الصلاة في الصف الاول لتجنب الوعيد المذكور؟ 
> فيكون الوعيد على القول ان النص عام  كما ذكرت لك لمن كان بالمسجد وتعمد ترك الصف الاول بدون اي سبب, عندها فقد ترك فضلا يسرع خروجه من النار او بالعكس قلت حسناته فمكث في النار اكثر.
> اما اذا كان النص خاص بالمتافقين  على ما ذكره بعض الشراح فذلك امر مختلف.
> وانا قلتلك من البداية اني مع الرأي في الصلاة في جماعة ولكن لادلة أخرى هذا مكان الاختلاف في الرأي 
> والرجاء عدم تسمية فقه شخص بانه عجيب لان اللغة العربية فيها عبارات الطف
> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم.
لم تجب على سؤالي، ولم ترد على إعتراض، فلو أحلتنا إلى هؤلاء الشراح، وأجبت على إعتراضي عليك.
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.

----------


## جبل العلم

الاحاديث الواردة في تفضيل شيء تدل على ان من تركه كان أجره أقل ولم يترك واجبا ولو كان من لا يفعل  الفاضل  تاركا لواجب لوجب عقابه ولم يصح منه الاتيان بالمفضول؟؟ 
الحج المبرور =  ضمان الجنة لصاحبه  (فاضل او افضل)
الحج غير المبرور= سقوط الفرض و ان صاحبه اكتسب اجر الحج الذي اداه  (مفضول)
جزاكم اله خيرا عسى ان لا يكون هذا فقها عجيبا

----------


## جبل العلم

الجواب عن مسالة المنافقين يكون معك قريبا اصبر

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا أبا محمد.
والحديث الذي ذكرتموه أخرجه عبد الرزاق في المصنف (2453) -ومن طريقه أبو داود (679) وابن خزيمة (1559) وابن حبان (2156) والبيهقي (3/103)- عن عكرمة بن عمار، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، عن أبي سلمة، عن عائشة... فذكره. 

ورواية عكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى خاصةً ضعيفةٌ عند جمهور الأئمة، عند يحيى القطان وأحمد وابن المديني والبخاري وأبي حاتم وأبي داود والنسائي وابن حبان وأبي أحمد الحاكم، وانظر تفصيل أقوالهم في التهذيبين.

وأصل الحديث عند مسلم في الصحيح (438) عن أبي سعيد الخدري -رضي الله عنه-، أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- رأى في أصحابه تأخرًا، فقال لهم: " تقدموا فأتموا بي، وليأتم بكم من بعدكم، لا يزال قوم يتأخرون حتى يؤخرهم الله "، ليس فيه ذكر النار.

وقد نبّه الشيخ الألباني -رحمه الله- إلى ضعف لفظة: " في النار " في صحيح أبي داود (3/259-الأم)، وإلى تراجعه عن تصحيحها في الضعيفة (13/993).

وضعف هذا الدليل روايةً أو دراية؛ لا ينفي -بلا شك- صحة الأدلة الأخرى في المسألة، روايةً أو دراية.

----------


## جبل العلم

السلام عليكم
من ذكر ان الحدبث في المنافقين هو الشوكاني ناقلا ولم يرجح ذلك فقال:
"قَوْله : ( حَتَّى يُؤَخِّرهُمْ اللَّه ) أَيْ يُؤَخِّرهُمْ اللَّهُ عَنْ رَحْمَته وَعَظِيم فَضْله ، أَوْ عَنْ رُتْبَة الْعُلَمَاء الْمَأْخُوذ عَنْهُمْ ، أَوْ عَنْ رُتْبَة السَّابِقِينَ .
وَقِيلَ : إنَّ هَذَا فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهُ عَامّ لَهُمْ وَلِغَيْرِهِمْ وَفِيهِ الْحَثّ عَلَى الْكَوْن فِي الصَّفّ الْأَوَّل وَالتَّنْفِير عَنْ التَّأَخُّر عَنْهُ ."
وهذا الكلام منه حمل للنص على العموم
وللتوضيح السبب الذي يرجح ان الوعيد بالنار للمنافقين هنا انهم ممكن كانو يتأخرون عن الجماعات كما وصفهم القرآن وعندهم لا يوجد فاضل او مفضول في المسألة لانهم صلاتهم نفاق عتدها
وأنا كنت أتكلم عن الوعيد في الحديث وتفسيره
أما اذا لم يكن في الحديث وعيد بل هو تفضيل وحث على الجماعة والصف الاول فكما ذكرت في آخر مشاركة
وانظر فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين/ فتاوى ابن عثيمين (13/54)
فالاعتراض عندل كان كما يلي:
1- أن الحديث ان صح ان به وعيد فهو للمنافقين كما ذكرت اكثر من مرة
2- في حال الاخذ بالروايات الاخرى فلا يستقيم ذلك دليلا على الوجوب لانه في مقام التفضيل لا الايجاب

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم ابو مالك  تقول فلم يقل أحد - على حد علمي - بوجوب الصلاة في الصف الأول، 
وكذا قول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم ولكن كيف يمكن لكل المسلمين الصلاة في الصف الاول لتجنب الوعيد 
اناقلت وعيد بالنار ((لمن تعود)) التخلف عن الصف الاول  وانظروا الى لفظه(( لا يزال قوم ))
 اما قول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم الاحاديث الواردة في تفضيل شيء تدل على ان من تركه كان أجره اقل
 قصدي ان اقول لك هل هذا الفضل  الواردفي الحج المستحب فقط ام يشمل الواجب ؟؟
 فاذاشمل الواجب فكون الشي واجبا لاينافي ان تردنصوص في فضله ومن ذلك صلاة الجماعة واجبة وفيها فضل عظيم 
اماقول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم عدم تسمية فقه شخص بانه عجيب لان اللغة العربية فيها عبارات الطف 
انا اسف لهذا التعبير وارجو المعذرة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

أخي الكريم جبل العلم بارك الله فيك.
ولي وقفات معك -بالمحبة- لنصل إلى الحق الذي يطلبه كل محب للسنة وأهلها. 
أولاً:



> السلام عليكم
> من ذكر ان الحدبث في المنافقين هو الشوكاني ناقلا ولم يرجح ذلك فقال:
> "قَوْله : ( حَتَّى يُؤَخِّرهُمْ اللَّه ) أَيْ يُؤَخِّرهُمْ اللَّهُ عَنْ رَحْمَته وَعَظِيم فَضْله ، أَوْ عَنْ رُتْبَة الْعُلَمَاء الْمَأْخُوذ عَنْهُمْ ، أَوْ عَنْ رُتْبَة السَّابِقِينَ .
> وَقِيلَ : إنَّ هَذَا فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهُ عَامّ لَهُمْ وَلِغَيْرِهِمْ وَفِيهِ الْحَثّ عَلَى الْكَوْن فِي الصَّفّ الْأَوَّل وَالتَّنْفِير عَنْ التَّأَخُّر عَنْهُ ."
> وهذا الكلام منه حمل للنص على العموم
> وللتوضيح السبب الذي يرجح ان الوعيد بالنار للمنافقين هنا انهم ممكن كانو يتأخرون عن الجماعات كما وصفهم القرآن وعندهم لا يوجد فاضل او مفضول في المسألة لانهم صلاتهم نفاق عتدها
> وأنا كنت أتكلم عن الوعيد في الحديث وتفسيره
> أما اذا لم يكن في الحديث وعيد بل هو تفضيل وحث على الجماعة والصف الاول فكما ذكرت في آخر مشاركة
> وانظر فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين/ فتاوى ابن عثيمين (13/54)
> ...


ثانياً:



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشاركة طيبة ولكن يبدو أن العنوان يوحي للوهلة الأولى أن الوعيد أغفله من قال بالوجوب, والعكس هو الصحيح أن من أغفل هذا النص هو من لم يقل بالوجوب.
> فيمكن ان يكون العنوان, دليل آخر على وجوب الصلاة في جماعة!!
> على أن هذا النص في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان وعيدا للمنافقين المعروفين بالتأخر عن الجماعة للتلبيس على المسلمين 
> مع وجود أدلة لمن قال بعدم وجوب صلاة الجماعة كالأحاديث في تفاوت الاجر بناء على مكان الصلاة كالسوق او الدكان او البيت و الاحاديث في اعادة الصلاة مع الجماعة لمن كان صلى في بيته وجاء الى المسجد... الخ 
> ومع اني مع الصلاة في الجماعة الا انني احببت التنبيه على ذلك
> بارك الله في الجميع


ثالثاً:



> بارك الله فيك وشكرا على التنبيه و ذلك مذكور ومبسوط في كثير من الشروح أن الوعيد المذكور للمنافقين المثبطين
> ولا يمنع من العموم في حال تعمد الشخص ترك الصف الاول لانه ترك اجرا  وفضلا سهل التحصيل  والله أعلم


أخي الكريم جبل العلم، نلاحظ في مشاركاتك السابقة وخصوصاً ما تم تعلميه بالأحمر أنك في أول مشاركة قلت أن المقصود به المنافقين ولم تذكر أي خلاف في المسألة، وفي مشاركتك الثانية بينت لي أن هذا القول مبسوط في كتب الشروح ولم تأتي إلا بإشارة للشوكاني أن هناك أقوام يرون أن هذا الحديث في المنافقين وقد رجح أنه عام وهذا ماكان في مشاركتك الأخيرة، وأقول لك أخي الكريم: 
أوردنا لك حديثين كلهما الخطاب فيه عام يشمل المسلمين والمنافقين، والحديث الأول في صحيح مسلم ورد فيه ذكر الصحابة، فأين المقيد لهذا العموم، وأين الصارف للخطاب من كونه للمسلمين إلى المنافقين فقط؟
بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## جبل العلم

الخصوص بالمنافقين كما ذكرت في اول مشاركة هو خصوص الوعيد بالنار/ راجع اول مشاركة حيث تكلمت عن الوعيد فقط/ وسبب خصوص الوعيد بهم انهم من يوعدون بالنار في حال صحت الرواية ولا يكون وعيد بالنار للصحابة الذين كانوا يصلون في الصف الثامي والثالث... الخ, اما مع رد هذه الرواية فلا وعيد بالنار أصلا ولكن ترك لما هو أفضل وهذا لا يوجب النار ولكن يأخذ النص "يؤخرهم" عدة معان. 
والحديث فيه روايات عديدة "يتأخرون حتى يؤخرهم الله" وفي اخرى يتأخرون عن الصف الأول, وفي ثالثة يتأخرون عن الصفوف الأول, والجزء الأخير فيه " يؤخرهم الله" مطلقا وفي اخرى  " يؤخرهم الله في الناس" وفي ثالثة " " يؤخرهم الله في النار"
ولا يمكن للرواية التي فيها الوعيد بالنار والصف الأول أن تكون وعيدا للمسلمين بالنار حال انهم لا يصلون في الصف الأول لما فعله الصحابة من الصلاة في غيره.
الأهم في المسألة هي أن هذا الحديث بجميع رواياته  لا يصلح والله أعلم دليلا على وجوب الجماعة الحكم الذي يؤخذ من ادلة أخرى.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب محمد بن عبدالله

----------


## ابن رجب

> وفقك الله يا أبا محمد
> 
> لعل القائلين بالوجوب لم يغفلوا هذا الوعيد؛ لأنه مصروف عن ظاهره بالإجماع.
> فلم يقل أحد - على حد علمي - بوجوب الصلاة في الصف الأول، وهذا واضح من جملة نصوص الشريعة؛ لأننا نعلم يقينا أن كثيرا من المسلمين لم يكونوا يصلون في الصف الأول.


أحسنت ابا مالك

----------


## جبل العلم

> اخي الكريم ابو مالك  تقول فلم يقل أحد - على حد علمي - بوجوب الصلاة في الصف الأول، 
> وكذا قول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم ولكن كيف يمكن لكل المسلمين الصلاة في الصف الاول لتجنب الوعيد 
> اناقلت وعيد بالنار ((لمن تعود)) التخلف عن الصف الاول  وانظروا الى لفظه(( لا يزال قوم ))
> اما قول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم الاحاديث الواردة في تفضيل شيء تدل على ان من تركه كان أجره اقل
> قصدي ان اقول لك هل هذا الفضل  الواردفي الحج المستحب فقط ام يشمل الواجب ؟؟
> فاذاشمل الواجب فكون الشي واجبا لاينافي ان تردنصوص في فضله ومن ذلك صلاة الجماعة واجبة وفيها فضل عظيم 
> اماقول الاخ الكريم جبل العلم عدم تسمية فقه شخص بانه عجيب لان اللغة العربية فيها عبارات الطف 
> انا اسف لهذا التعبير وارجو المعذرة جزاكم الله خيرا


أخي بارك الله فيك على أدبك العالي  
يبدو ان هنالك فرق بين الاحاديث في صلاة الجماعة واحاديث الحج التي ذكرت
ففي حال الصلاة من لم يصل في جماعة له أجر اقل ممن صلى في جماعة وهذا باب التفاضل أن هناك من لم يأت بالفعل أصلا ولم يؤد الصلاة في اي جماعة ولكنه أتى بصلاة منفردا مثلا
اما حديث الحج المبرور فالكل أتى بالفرض وهو الحج على تفاوت بينهم 
هذا لتوضيح الفرق بين المسألتين فقط فقد نجد مثالا آخر يصلح به ما ذكرت في مشاركتك السابقة
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

(فائـدة)
قال ابن عبدالبر، وعنه ابن رجب -رحمهما الله-: 
(لا أعلم خلافا بيـن العلماء: أنَّ مَن بكَّر وانتظر الصلاة وإنْ لم يُصلِّ في الصف الأول، أفضل مـمَّن تأخَّر عنها ثم صلى في الصف الأول. 
وفي هذا ما يوضِّح لك معنى "الصف الأول" وأنه ورد من أجل البكور إليه والتقدُّم).اهـ

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

لولم يصح الحديث الذي ذكرناه فهذه بعض أدلة وجوب صلاة الجماعة
 من الكتاب قوله تعالى : ( وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاَةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُم مَّعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُواْ أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُواْ فَلْيَكُونُواْ مِن وَرَآئِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَآئِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّواْ فَلْيُصَلُّواْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُواْ حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُم مَّيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِّن مَّطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُم مَّرْضَى أَن تَضَعُواْ أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُواْ حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً (102)النساء 

الصلاة التي جاء ذكرها في هذه الآية الكريمة، هي صلاة الخوف، وتكون في ساحة المعركة، ولها حالات، منها أن تقع أثناء تلاحم الجيوش، ومنها أن تقع عند الاصطفاف استعداداً للمواجهة، إلى غير ذلك، والأصل في هذه الصلاة أنها صلاة استثنائية تقع حال الخوف وعدم الاستقرار، والشاهد من هذه الآية الكريمة، فاذاكان  الله سبحانه أمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بصلاة الجماعة حتى في أشد الظروف كحالة الحرب ونحوها رغم ما فيها من مشقة وعناء وخوف،فهي في حال الامن اولى بالوجوب ولو كانت صلاة الجماعة غير واجبة لما شدد الله سبحانه على أهل الثغور وأمرهم بإقامتها جماعة.وكماقال ابن القيم رحمه الله لوكانت سنة لكان الخوف عذرا بسقوطها وكذا لوككانت فرض كفاية كماقال بعض العلماء لاكتفي بالطائفة الاولى 



ومن أدلة وجوب صلاة الجماعة من السنة الصحيحة:

1: فعن أبي هريرة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أنه قال: أَتَى النبيَّ ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ رجل أعمى، فقال: يا رسول الله ليس لي قائد يَقودني إلي المسجد، فسأله أن يُرخِّص له لِيُصلِّيَ في بيته فرَخَّص له، فلما ولَّى الرجل دعاه فقال: "هل تَسمَع النداء بالصلاة"؟ قال: نعم. قال: "فأَجِبْ" . وجاء مثل هذا في رواية أحمد وابن حبان والطبراني، وفيها أن الأعمى هو عبد الله بن أم مكتوم. حديث مسلم والنسائي وغيرهما .

2: وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه أيضاً  أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "لقد هَمَمْتُ أنْ آمُرَ فِتْيَتِى فيَجمعوا لي حُزَمًا من الحطب، ثم آتِي قومًا يُصلُّون في بيوتهم ليست بهم علة فأُحَرِّقها عليهم". فقيل ليزيد بن الأصمِّ: الجمعةَ عَنَى أو غيرها؟ قال: صُمَّتْ أذناي إن لم أكُن سمعت أبا هريرة يَأثره عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ولم يذكر جمعة ولا غيرها. رواه مسلم

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
بارك الله في الشيوخ الكرام ، والذي يظهر لي والله أعلم أنه لا يستقيم الاستدلال بهذا الحديث على وجوب صلاة الجماعة لأمور :
1 - ما ذكره الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله من الكلام على صحة الحديث من رواية عائشة رضي الله عنها بزيادة " في النار " ؛ لأنه من رواية عكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن أبي كثير وقد تكلم فيها الأئمة كيحيى القطان وأحمد والبخاري وغيرهم ، وقد أنكر أحمد رحمه الله بعض ما رواه عكرمة عن يحيى كحديث الاستفتاح في صلاة الليل وحديث " لا يقبل الله صلاة بغير طهور " ، والحديث غريب من رواية عائشة رضي الله عنها وهو مشهور من رواية أبي سعيد الخدري ررر .

2 - أن الحديث فيه أن الخطاب موجه لمن كان في المسجد متأخراً عن الصف الأول كما تدل عليها الروايات ففي ذلك تقاعس وتباطؤ عن القيام للصلاة مما يكون فيه تشبه بالمنافقين الذين وصفهم الله عز وجل بأنهم إذا قاموا غلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى ، كما أن فيه الزهد بالقرب من النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وأخذ العلم منه في كيفية الصلاة ونحو ذلك .
وينظر في تفسير قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : " يؤخرهم الله " بأنه التأخير عن الفضل والرحمة وعظيم المنزلة والعلم  : 
الاستذكار لابن عبد البر ( 1 / 377 ) شرح النووي على مسلم ( 4 / 159 ) عمدة القاري للعيني ( 5 / 249 ) عون المعبود ( 2 / 165 ) 

3 - أن في الحديث قوله : " لا يزال قوم "  وهذا يدل على أنه عمل مستمر ولا شك أن الإصرار على ترك السنة المؤكدة يوجب العتاب والذم وقد قرر ذلك كثير من الفقهاء والأصوليين وقد جعل الفقهاء من المذاهب الأربعة السنة مراتب في القوة ، وقد ذهب الحنفية إلى أن المرء يأثم بترك السنة المؤكدة كما ذكر ابن عابدين ( 1 / 610 )  
قال السرخسي : ( حكم السنة هو الاتباع فقد ثبت بالدليل أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  متبع فيما سلك من طريق الدين قولا وفعلا وكذلك الصحابة بعده وهذا الاتباع الثابت بمطلق السنة خال عن صفة الفرضية والوجوب إلا أن يكون من أعلام الدين فإن ذلك بمنزلة الواجب في حكم العمل على ما قال مكحول رحمه الله السنة سنتان سنة أخذها هدى وتركها ضلالة وسنة أخذها حسن وتركها لا بأس به فالأول نحو صلاة العيد والأذان والإقامة والصلاة بالجماعة ولهذا لو تركها قوم استوجبوا اللوم والعتاب ولو تركها أهل بلدة وأصروا على ذلك قوتلوا عليها ليأتوا بها والثاني نحو ما نقل من طريقة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في قيامه وقعوده ولباسه وركوبه وسننه في العبادات متبوعة أيضا فمنها ما يكره تركها ومنها ما يكون التارك مسيئا ومنها ما يكون المتبع لها محسنا ولا يكون التارك مسيئا وعلى هذا تخرج الألفاظ المذكورة في باب الأذان من قوله يكره وقد أساء ولا بأس به وحيث قيل يعيد فهو دليل الوجوب ) أصول السرخسي ( 1 / 114 - 115 ) 
ونقل ابن عابدين عن أبي اليسر البزدوي قوله : ( ويلام على تركها مع لحوق إثم يسير ) 
وينظر فيض الباري للكشميري ( 1 / 141 ) 

ويقول الشاطبي رحمه الله : ( إذا كان الفعل مندوبا بالجزء كان واجبا بالكل كالأذان في المساجد الجوامع أو غيرها وصلاة الجماعة وصلاة العيدين وصدقة التطوع والنكاح والوتر والفجر والعمرة وسائر النوافل الرواتب فإنها مندوب إليها بالجزء ولو فرض تركها جملة لجرح التارك لها ألا ترى أن في الأذان إظهارا لشعائر الإسلام ولذلك يستحق أهل المصر القتال إذا تركوه وكذلك صلاة الجماعة من داوم على تركها يجرح فلا تقبل شهادته لأن في تركها مضادة لإظهار شعائر الدين ... ) الموافقات ( 1 / 132 ) 
وقد قال أحمد رحمه الله : من ترك الوتر عمدا فهو رجل سوء ولا ينبغي أن تقبل له شهادة  وقد صرح في رواية حنبل فقال : الوتر ليس بمنزلة الفرض .
قال المرداوي في الإنصاف ( 12 / 43 ) : ( نقل أبو طالب : لو ترك سنة سنها الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فمن ترك سنة من سننه : فهو رجل سوء .
وقال القاضي : يأثم .
قال في الفروع : ومراده لأنه لا يسلم من ترك فرض وإلا فلا يأثم بترك سنة
وإنما قال هذا الإمام أحمد رحمه لله فيمن تركها طول عمره أو أكثره فإنه يفسق بذلك 
وكذلك جميع السنن الراتبة إذا داوم على تركها لنه بالمداومة يكون راغبا عن السنة وتلحقه التهمة بأنه غير معتقد لكونها سنة
وكلام الإمام أحمد رحمه الله خرج على هذا
وكذا قال في الفصول : الإدمان على ترك هذه السنن غير جائز واحتج بقول الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في الوتر
وقال - بعد قول الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في الوتر - : وهذا يقتضي أنه يحكم بفسقه
قلت : فيعايى بها على قول القاضي و ابن عقيل
ونقل جماعة : من ترك الوتر فليس بعدل
وقال الشيح تقي الدين رحمه الله في الجماعة على أنها سنة لأنه يسعى ناقص الإيمان
وقال في الرعاية : وترد شهادة من أكثر من ترك السنن الراتبة ) 
وينظر : المدخل إلى مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل لابن بدران ( ص 155 ) 
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : ( الاستمرار على ترك السنن خذلان قال أحمد رضي الله عنه وقد سئل عن رجل استمر على ترك الوتر : هذا رجل سوء ) درء تعارض العقل والنقل ( 4 / 133 ) 
وقال في مغني المحتاج ( 4 / 426 ) : ( المداومة على ترك السنن الراتبة ومستحبات الصلاة تقدح في الشهادة لتهاون مرتكبها بالدين وإشعاره بقلة مبالاته بالمهمات )

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

انا لم اذكرفي المشاركة الاولى انه الدليل الوحيد على وجوب صلاة الجماعة 
بل ذكرت في المشاركةالاخرى بعض الادلةمن الكتاب والسنة
ثانيا الانصاف عزيز كما قال الذهبي  رحمه الله فقد اوهم بعض الاخوة ان عكرمة ابن عمار ضعيف 
ولم يذكروا من  وثقه الائمة
واليكم هذه الاقوال التي وردت في ترجمته وانه ثقة  روى معاوية بن صالح ، عن يحيى بن معين : هو ثقة.
وروى محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ، عن علي بن المديني قال : كان عكرمة بن عمار عند أصحابنا ثقة ثبتا 
.قال الحاكم أبو عبد الله : أكثر مسلم الاستشهاد بعكرمة بن عمار 
وقال ابن عدي : مستقيم الحديث إذا روى عنه ثقة . وقال عاصم بن علي : كان مستجاب الدعوة .وقال أحمد العجلي : ثقة ، يروي عنه النضر بن محمد ألف حديث . 

حتى الامام احمد قدمه على غيره في روايته عن يحي 
كماقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي : سمعت أحمد يضعف رواية أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار ، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، 
وقال : عكرمة أوثقهما 
.كما ان عكرمة بن عمار روى له (مسلم  واهل السنن، الاربعة)
وقول الاخ الفاضل ابوحازم قد أنكر أحمد رحمه الله بعض ما رواه عكرمة عن يحيى مثل حديث " لا يقبل الله صلاة بغير طهور " ،فليس كل ما انكره الامام لايثبت
 و ممايدل على حفظ عكرمة بن عمار للحديث 
ان الامام مسلم روى الحديث من طريق اخر  فقال
 حدثنا سعيد بن منصور وقتيبة بن سعيد وأبو كامل الجحدري واللفظ لسعيد قالوا حدثنا أبو عوانة عن سماك بن حرب عن مصعب بن سعد قال : (دخل عبد الله بن عمر على بن عامر يعوده وهو مريض فقال ألا تدعو الله لي يا بن عمر قال إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور ولا صدقة من غلول وكنت على البصرة). 

رواه مسلم

----------


## جبل العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في جميع الأخوة الذين شاركوا في الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
ولكن لي ملاحظة عامة أن الموضوع بدأ يتشعب ويضاف إليه الكثير من التفاصيل التي قد تشتت القارئ
فلو حصرت المشاركات بمناقشة الرواية المذكورة أولا من الأخ الغامدي جزاه الله خيرا لكان أنفع وأولى والله أعلم
حيث من الجيد المفيد الوقوف على هذه الرواية تحديدا في ضوء مرويات عكرمة وفي ضوء الروايات الأخرى للحديث نفسه 
بحيث نستطيع الحكم عليها من خلال موقعها بين الروايات العديدة للحديث المترددة بين التقييد والإطلاق
ونرى مناسبتها للدلالة على وجوب الجماعة 
أما دراسة موضوع حكم صلاة الجماعة أو مرويات عكرمة عموما فمن الممكن طرحها على شكل مناقشات أخرى
بارك الله في الجميع وجعلنا ممن يحرص على صلاة الجماعة والصف الأول فالخير كل الخير في العمل سنة كان أو واجبا

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

الشيخ أبو محمد بارك الله فيك 
أولاً : ليس الكلام هنا عن حكم صلاة الجماعة ؛ لأن أدلة وجوبها مشهورة وقد ذكرت بعضها بارك الله فيك ، وإنما الكلام عن الاستدلال بهذا الدليل على الوجوب .

ثانياً : لم أقل إن عكرمة بن عمار ضعيف وإنما ذكرت أن الأئمة تكلموا في روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير خاصة وهي التي تهمنا هنا في هذا الحديث وقد وثقه ابن المديني وابن معين وأبو داود والنسائي والدارقطني  وغيرهم  وأما روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير فتكلموا فيها :
- قال ابن المديني : أحاديث عكرمة عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ليست بذاك مناكير كان يحيى بن سعيد يضعفها .
- وقال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل عن أبيه عن عكرمة : مضطرب الحديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثير .
- وقال أيضا عن أبيه : عكرمة مضطرب الحديث عن غير إياس بن سلمة وكان حديثه عن إياس صالحا .
وقال عبد الله عن أبيه : أحاديث عكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ضعاف ليس بصحاح قلت له من عكرمة أو من يحيى قال لا إلا من عكرمة وقال في موضع آخر أتقن حديث إياس بن سلمة يعني عكرمة .
- وقال أبو زرعة الدمشقي سمعت أحمد يضعف رواية أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن أبي كثير وقال عكرمة أوثق الرجلين .
- وقال البخاري : مضطرب في حديث يحيى بن أبي كثير ولم يكن عنده كتاب .
- وقال الآجري عن أبي داود ثقة وفي حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب كان يقدم عليه ملازم بن عمرو .
- وقال النسائي ليس به بأس الا في حديث يحيى بن أبي كثير .
- وقال أبو حاتم : كان صدوقا وربما وهم في حديثه وربما دلس وفي حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير بعض الأغاليط .
- وقال ابن حبان : في روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب كان يحدث من غير كتابه .

وأما قول ابي زرعة الدمشقي : سمعت أحمد يضعف رواية أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار ، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، وقال : عكرمة أوثقهما . فهذا لا يعني التوثيق وإنما هو من باب الموازنة والنسبة أي أنه بالنسبة لأيوب بن عتبة هو أوثق ولا يعني انه ثقة فيما رواه عن يحيى ، وقد روي مثل ذلك عن ابن معين .
روى حنبل بن إسحاق عن أحمد بن حنبل أنه قال في أيوب بن عتبة : ضعيف .
وقال في موضع آخر ثقة إلا أنه لا يقيم حديث يحيي بن أبي كثير .
وأيوب بن عتبة ضعفه ابن معين وابن المديني والبخاري وأبو داود والنسائي وغيرهم .
وصدر رواية أبي زرعة الدمشقي يدل على تضعيفه لرواية عكرمة عن يحيى بن أبي كثير وهذا ظاهر .

نعم عكرمة أخرج له مسلم في الأكثر من غير روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير أو عن يحيى في المتابعات ، وأخرج له عن يحيى في غير المتابعات حديثاً  وهو حديث الاستفتاح لقيام الليل وهو الذي استنكره أحمد كما ذكر الحافظ ابن رجب في شرح علل الترمذي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

اختلف العلماء في حكم صلاة الجماعة على أربعة أقوال ، 
القول الأول أنها واجبة روي ذلك عن ابن مسعود وأبي موسى وبه قال عطاء بن أبي رباح والحسن البصري والأوزاعي وأبو ثور وهو المشهور من مذهب أحمد وعليه جماهير أصحابه ، وهو قول داود الظاهري ومن وافقه . 
القول الثاني: أنها سنة وهو رواية عن أحمد قدمه في الفروع والرعاية وابن تميم وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ومالك وقول للشافعي .
القول الثالث: أنها فرض كفاية وهو رواية عن أحمد جزم به في المنور وقدمه في المحرر  وهو قول للشافعي .
القول الرابع: أنها شرط لصحة الصلاة وهو رواية عن أحمد اختارها ابن أبي موسى وابن عقيل والشيخ تقي الدين   .  

قال الشوكاني: "وقد تقرر أن الجمع بين الأحاديث ما أمكن هو الواجب، وتبقية الأحاديث المشعرة بالوجوب على ظاهرها من دون تأويل، والتمسك بما يقتضي به الظاهر فيه إهدار للأدلة القاضية بعدم الوجوب وهو لا يجوز، فأعدل الأقوال وأقربها إلى الصواب أن صلاة الجماعة من السنن المؤكدة التي لا يخل بملازمتها ما أمكـن إلاَّ محروم مشؤوم وأمَّا أنها فـرض عين أو كفاية أو شرط لصحة الصلاة فلا . نيل الأوطار للشوكاني 2 / 348. 
وانظر هذا الرابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79493
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1669 
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6053

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل ابوحازم وفقك الله 
قلت وأما قول ابي زرعة الدمشقي : سمعت أحمد يضعف رواية أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار ، عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ، وقال : عكرمة أوثقهما . فهذا لا يعني التوثيق وإنما هو من باب الموازنة والنسبة أي أنه بالنسبة لأيوب بن عتبة هو أوثق ولا يعني انه ثقة فيما رواه عن يحيى 
قلت هذا ليس بصحيح فالعبارة واضحة تاملها جيداقديكون كلامك صحيحا لوقيل ايهما اوثق  باطلاق فقال عكرمة اوثقهما
اما ان يقال يضعف روايتهما عن يحي ومفهوم كلامه انهم اذا اختلفواعلى يحي بن أبي كثير  فالاقوى رواية  عكرمةعنه وهذا ظاهر
اخي الكريم أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى وفقك الله
سبق ان ذكرنا الادلة على الوجوب ومنها الاية الكريمة قوله تعالى : ( وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاَةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُم مَّعَكَ ))والشاهد من هذه الآية الكريمة، ان الله سبحانه أمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بصلاة الجماعة حتى في أشد الظروف كحالة الحرب ونحوها رغم ما فيها من مشقة وعناء وخوف،فهي في حال الامن اولى بالوجوب ولو كانت صلاة الجماعة غير واجبة لما شدد الله سبحانه على أهل الثغور وأمرهم بإقامتها جماعة.وكماقال ابن القيم رحمه الله لوكانت سنة لكان الخوف عذرا بسقوطها وكذا لوكانت فرض كفاية كماقال بعض العلماء لاكتفي بالطائفة الاولى ولكن هذادليل  أنها فـرض عين 
ومن السنة عن أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه أيضاً أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال: "لقد هَمَمْتُ أنْ آمُرَ فِتْيَتِى فيَجمعوا لي حُزَمًا من الحطب، ثم آتِي قومًا يُصلُّون في بيوتهم ليست بهم علة فأُحَرِّقها عليهم". فقيل ليزيد بن الأصمِّ: الجمعةَ عَنَى أو غيرها؟ قال: صُمَّتْ أذناي إن لم أكُن سمعت أبا هريرة يَأثره عن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ولم يذكر جمعة ولا غيرها. رواه مسلم  
روى مسلم في صحيحه عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : من سره أن يلقى الله غدا مسلما فليحافظ على هؤلاء الصلوات حيث ينادى بهن فإن الله شرع لنبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم سنن الهدى وإنهن من سنن الهدى ولو أنكم صليتم في بيوتكم كما يصلي هذا المتخلف في بيته لتركتم سنة نبيكم ولو تركتم سنة نبيكم لضللتم وما من رجل يتطهر فيحسن الطهور ثم يعمد إلى مسجد من هذه المساجد إلا كتب الله له بكل خطوة يخطوها حسنة ويرفعه بها درجة ويحط عنه بها سيئة ولقد رأيتنا وما يتخلف عنها إلا منافق معلوم النفاق ولقد كان الرجل يؤتى به يهادى بين الرجلين حتى يقام في الصف 
اخي الكريم ايهما نقدم قول الشوكاني اوقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وهومن كبار فقهاء الصحابةرضي الله عنهم وقدوصف حرص الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على الجماعة 
وان التخلف عنها كان من علامات النفاق ووصف تاركها بالضال فهل من ترك مستحبا يوصف بهذه الاوصاف الشنيعة 
ومن حرص الصحابة ان المريض منهم  وهومعذور شرعا كان ياتي الى المسجد يتكي على رجلين ليقوم في الصف

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

جزاك الله خيراَ القول بالسنية هو مذهب الجمهور وانظر هذه الروابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79493
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1669
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6053

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

لقد رجعت الى الرابط الذي احلت عليه وقداوردت فيه دليلا عليك لالك وهو
عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سمع المنادي فلم يمنعه من اتباعه عذر" ، قالوا: وما العذر؟، قال: "خوفٌ أو مرضٌ لم تقبل منه الصلاة التي صلى" . 
أخرجه أبو داود في كتاب الصلاة باب التشديد في ترك الجماعة رقم (551) 1/373-374، وابن ماجه في كتاب المساجد باب التغليظ في التخلف عن الجماعة رقم (793) 1/260، وابن أبي شيبة 1/345، وابن حبان رقم (2064) 5/415، والطبراني في الكبير رقم (12265-12266) 11/446، والدارقطني رقم ( 6 ) 1/420-421، والحاكم رقم ( 896 ) 1 / 373 ، وصححه ووافقه الذهبي والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى رقم ( 4826 ) 3 / 75 ، ورقم ( 5431 ) 3 / 185 ، وفي الصغرى رقم ( 511 ) 1 / 304 ، وفي معرفة السنن والآثار رقم ( 1451 ) 2 / 350 – 351 ، والبغوي في شرح السنة رقم ( 795) 3/348، وصححه الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود رقم (551) 1/164.
وظاهره يقتضي انه فرض عين الاللمعذور وعدم قبول صلاة غير المعذور وليست كمافال بعض العلماءممن اوجبها وقال تصح صلاة المنفردفي بيته مع الاثم
 لدلالة احاديث فضل صلاة الجماعة
وانظر الى تبويب من هو اعلم مني ومنك ابوداود صاحب السنن وابن ماجة وقد صححه الائمة الحفاظ 
فلاتغتر بقول من ضعفه في الرابط الذي ذكرت وتتراجع عن تصحيحه

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

جزاك الله خيراً لا بد من الرجود لجميع أطراف المسألة من أقوال وأدلة وهي موجودة كاملة في تلك الروابط والقول بالسنية هو مذهب الجمهور كما سبق ، والترجيح بحر لا ساحل له ولكن كما قال بعض العلماء : وكثرة الدليل والرواية *** مرجحة لدى ذوي الدراية ، والجمع مقدم كما هو معروف عند الجميع وكما قال الشوكاني في قوله السابق  "وقد تقرر أن الجمع بين الأحاديث ما أمكن هو الواجب، وتبقية الأحاديث المشعرة بالوجوب على ظاهرها من دون تأويل، والتمسك بما يقتضي به الظاهر فيه إهدار للأدلة القاضية بعدم الوجوب وهو لا يجوز، فأعدل الأقوال وأقربها إلى الصواب أن صلاة الجماعة من السنن المؤكدة التي لا يخل بملازمتها ما أمكـن إلاَّ محروم مشؤوم وأمَّا أنها فـرض عين أو كفاية أو شرط لصحة الصلاة فلا . نيل الأوطار للشوكاني 2 / 348.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم اقول ايهما نقدم قول الشوكاني اوقول ابن عبدالبر اوغيرهم من العلماء من بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وايهم افقه من الاخر 
اوابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وهومن كبار فقهاء الصحابةرضي الله عنهم وقدوصف حرص الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على الجماعة وان التخلف عنها كان من علامات النفاق ووصف تاركها بالضال 
فهل من ترك مستحبا يوصف بهذه الاوصاف الشنيعة 
ومن حرص الصحابة ان المريض منهم وهومعذور شرعا كان ياتي الى المسجد يتكي على رجلين ليقوم في الصفوف 
وقولك احاديث فضل الجماعة تدل على عدم الوجوب كمانقلته في بحثك الذي احلت عليه   الاضاءةفي حكم صلاة الجماعة 
عن الامام ابن عبدالبر
نقول هذا ليس بصحيح فالصلوات الخمس واجبة على المسلم  وهناك ادلة كثيرة على فضلها كحديث 
عن أبي هريرة أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (أرأيتم لو أن نهرا بباب أحدكم يغتسل منه كل يوم خمس مرات هل يبقى من درنه شيء قالوا لا يبقى من درنه شيء قال فذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس يمحو الله بهن الخطايا). 
رواه مسلم
وصوم رمضان واجب وهناك ادلة كثيرة على فضله كحديث ((من صام رمضان ايمانا واحتسابا غفرله ما تقدم من ذنبه ))
والحج واجب وهناك ادلة كثيرة على فضله  كحديث(( الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء الاالجنة)) 
هل  اركان الاسلام ليست بواجبة او واجبة وليس فيها فضل؟؟
فالوجوب لاينافي الافضلية  كذا صلاةالجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل

----------


## المسندي

يا أخي  زيادة  (( في النار )) ليست بمحفوظة قد جاءت من رواية عكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن ابي كثير ورواية عكرمة عن يحيى ضعفها الحفاظ , قال عبدالله بن احمد بن حنبل عن أبيه عن عكرمة مضطرب الحديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثيروقال ابن المديني احاديث عكرمة عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ليست بذاك مناكير كان يحيى بن سعيد يضعفها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الفاضل المسندي وفقك الله
 انظر الى ماقلته اعلاه في ردي على الاخوة في المشاركة24-28

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيك شيخنا أبا محمد.

لسنا بحاجة هنا لذكر توثيق عكرمة بن عمار، لأنه كلام عام أطلقه الأئمة، وأطلقوا أنفسُهُم كلامًا خاصًّا في روايته عن يحيى بن أبي كثير خاصة، ولما كانت الرواية التي بين أيدينا عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، صار الكلام الخاص هو المعمول به هنا، ويُخصُّ من العام.

فالأئمة يوثقون عكرمة، نعم، لكنهم يضعفونه في يحيى بن أبي كثير، فمثلاً:

قال ابن المديني: " كان عكرمة بن عمار عند أصحابنا ثقةً ثبتًا "،
وقال ابن المديني نفسُه: " أحاديث عكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ليست بذاك، مناكير ".
وقال أبو داود: " ثقة، وفي حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب ".
وقال النسائي: " ليس به بأس، إلا في حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير ".

فهل نرد على قول أبي داود -مثلاً-: " ثقة "، بقوله هو: " في حديثه عن يحيى بن أبي كثير اضطراب "؟!

وأما قول أبي زرعة الدمشقي: سمعت أحمد يضعّف رواية أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، وقال : " عكرمة أوثقهما "،

فلاحظ أن لدينا قولين لأحمد:
- أن أيوب بن عتبة وعكرمة بن عمار ضعيفان في روايتهما عن يحيى بن أبي كثير خاصة،
- أن عكرمة أوثقهما،

ولا تعارض بين القولين، فإن كلاهما ضعيف عن يحيى بن أبي كثير، لكن درجتيهما في الضعف متفاوتة.
فعكرمة أوثق من أيوب بن عتبة في يحيى، وكلاهما ضعيفان فيه، وأوثق الضعيفين ضعيفٌ.
هذا مفهوم كلام الإمام أحمد.

ويدل لذلك: أن أحمد نفسَهُ قال -في رواية ابنه عبد الله-: " عكرمة بن عمار مضطرب الحديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثير "، فأحمد -وإن قوّى عكرمة على أيوب في يحيى بن أبي كثير-، فرأيُهُ باقٍ في أنه مضطرب الحديث عن يحيى.

وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لكم ..و. بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الأخ الكريم قولك ايهما نقدم قول الشوكاني اوقول ابن عبدالبر اوغيرهم من العلماء من بعد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وايهم افقه من الاخر 
إلى آخر كلامك الذي ختمته بقولك : هل اركان الاسلام ليست بواجبة او واجبة وليس فيها فضل؟؟
فالوجوب لاينافي الافضلية كذا صلاةالجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل !!!!
التفضيل بين الأشخاص لا طائل من وراءه ولسنا بصدد ذلك المقام ولا بحثه وإنما يهمنا الأدلة ومعانيها وأقوال العلماء فيها ولا يهمنا الأفقه منهم والحق ليس مقيداً بالأفقه من العلماء وإنما الحق مقيد بمن معه النص سواء فاضلاً أو مفضولً وقد يتعلم الفاضل من المفضول كما هو معروف وقد تعلم أبو هريرة من الشيطان حكمة وأقره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تعلم الخلفاء الراشدون ممن هو دونهم من الصحابة ، وقد تعلم العلماء من طلابهم كما هو معروف عند الجميع وكما يقول المثل قد يوجد في النهر ما لا يوجد في البحر ، وأما قولك : هل اركان الاسلام ليست بواجبة او واجبة وليس فيها فضل؟؟
فالوجوب لاينافي الافضلية كذا صلاةالجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل ) فما ذا تقصد بهذه الجملة ؟؟؟ هل أنكر أحد وجوب أركان الإسلام أو ركنيتها أو فضلها وما هي علاقة هذه الجملة بالموضوع الذي تكتب فيه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى
قلت  قولك ايهما نقدم قول الشوكاني التفضيل بين الأشخاص لا طائل من وراءه ولسنا بصدد ذلك المقام ولا بحثه وإنما يهمنا الأدلة ومعانيها وأقوال العلماء فيها ولا يهمنا الأفقه منهم والحق ليس مقيداً بالأفقه من العلماء 
اقول اخي الكريم ليس عندناادنى شك ان الصحابة رضي الله عنهماافضل هذه الامة بعد نبيها
صلى الله عليه وسلم  ولذا فنحن مطالبون شرعا بالتاسي بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم فقد اخبر الله عن  رضاه عن الصحابة واثنى على من اقتدى بهم فقال سبحانه ((والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم))
يقول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
من كان متأسيا فليتأس بأصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  فانهم كانوا أبر هذه الأمة قلوبا، و أعمقها علما، و أقلها تكلفا، و أقومها هديا، و أحسنها حالا  
فامرنا رضي الله عنه بالاقتداء بهم لانهم الاتقى والاعلم ممن بعدهم

واما قولك وإنما الحق مقيد بمن معه النص سواء فاضلاً أو مفضولً وقد يتعلم الفاضل من المفضول كما هو معروف 
نقول من النصوص التي استدللنا بها على وجوب صلاةالجماعةاية الامر بها في حال الجهاد قال الله تعالى ( وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاَةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنْهُم مَّعَكَ )) وحديث  ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سمع المنادي فلم يمنعه من اتباعه عذر" ، قالوا: وما العذر؟، قال: "خوفٌ أو مرضٌ لم تقبل منه الصلاة التي صلى" . 

واماقولك قد تعلم أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه من الشيطان حكمة وأقره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فاسالك هل ذهب ابوهريرة رضي الله عنه ليتعلم منه معاذ الله  وانما جاءه الشيطان في صورة رجل يسرق ولما توعده ابوهريرة رضي الله عنه بالرفع الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   ارشده الى قراءة اية الكرسي لتكون حرزامنه
ثم قلت وإنما الحق مقيد بمن معه النص 
صحيح ان  الكلام في من هو معه النص وانا لم اقل بوجوب صلاة الجماعةمن عند نفسي وانمالدلالة النصوص على ذلك ومنها ماذكرنا وقد قال بذلك الائمة الكباروعلى راسهم الصحابة ومنهم ابن مسعود وابوموسى رضي الله عنهم    
اضافة الى قول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه الذي وصف تارك الجماعة بالضال والمنافق  
 وأما قولك : هل اركان الاسلام ليست بواجبة او واجبة وليس فيها فضل؟؟
فالوجوب لاينافي الافضلية كذا صلاةالجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل ) فما ذا تقصد بهذه الجملة ؟؟؟ هل أنكر أحد وجوب أركان الإسلام أو ركنيتها أو فضلها
اقول  لم اقل انك انكرت ذلك معاذ الله بل هذا فهمك الخاطي وانما قصدي ان الوجوب لاينافي الافضلية كذا صلاةالجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل بمعنى هل الفضائل خاصة بنوافل العبادات ام يشمل العبادات الواجبه فكلاهما فيه الاجر والثواب والله اعلم   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## كاتب منصف

مسألة قتلت بحثا ، من مئات السنين

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

جزاك الله خيراً الأخ أبو محمد الغامدي أنا لا أشك في فضل الصحابة ومكانتهم والتأسي بهم رضي الله عنهم ، ولكن اتباع نصوص السنة النبوية مقدم على التأسي بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتأسي بهم رضي الله عنهم مقيد بما لم يكن فيه نص وأما في حالة وجود النص فالواجب على المسلم اتباع النص سواء وافق الصحابة أو خالفهم ولذلك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين ، فلنقف عند سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دامت وصلتنا ولا نتجاوزها أبداً وأما سنة الخلفاء الراشدين رضي الله عنهم لا ننتقل إليها في حالة عدم وجود سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأما قولك : بل هذا فهمك الخاطي !! ينبغي التأدب في الألفاظ وعدم التجريح قال رجل لعمر بن عبد العزيز: اجعل كبير المسلمين عندك أباً ، وصغيرهم ابناً ، وأوسطهم أخاً ، فأي أولئك تحب أن تسيء إليه ، وقال يحي بن معاذ الرازي: ( ليكن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاثة: إن لم تنفعه فلا تضره ،وإن لم تفرحه فلا تغمه ،وإن لم تمدحه فلا تذمه ، فالواجب على الكاتب أن يتجرد من العواطف ، وأما قولك انما قصدي ان الوجوب لاينافي الافضلية كذا صلاة الجماعة واجبة وفيها الفضل بمعنى هل الفضائل خاصة بنوافل العبادات ام يشمل العبادات الواجبه فكلاهما فيه الاجر والثواب !! كلام في غاية الغرابة وهل قلت أنا أو قال أحد قبلي بأن الوجوب ينافي الفضيلة والفضائل بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وتكون في الفريضة والنافلة وتكون في المباحات من أكل أو شرب أو نوم إذا صحبتها النية الصالحة .ويبقى هنا موضوعنا المهم  وهو هل صلاة الجماعة واجبة أم سنة أم فرض كفاية أم شرط  لصحة الصلاة سبق كل ذلك بذكر مذاهب العلماء وأدلتهم وبالإحالة على الروابط السابقة وإليك إعادته هنا للفائدة اختلف العلماء في حكم صلاة الجماعة على أربعة أقوال ،
القول الأول أنها واجبة روي ذلك عن ابن مسعود وأبي موسى وبه قال عطاء بن أبي رباح والحسن البصري والأوزاعي وأبو ثور وهو المشهور من مذهب أحمد وعليه جماهير أصحابه ، وهو قول داود الظاهري ومن وافقه .
القول الثاني: أنها سنة وهو رواية عن أحمد قدمه في الفروع والرعاية وابن تميم وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ومالك وقول للشافعي .
القول الثالث: أنها فرض كفاية وهو رواية عن أحمد جزم به في المنور وقدمه في المحرر وهو قول للشافعي .
القول الرابع: أنها شرط لصحة الصلاة وهو رواية عن أحمد اختارها ابن أبي موسى وابن عقيل والشيخ تقي الدين .
ولكل دليله وتوجد تلك الأدلة مفصلة على الروابط السابقة ، قال الشوكاني: "وقد تقرر أن الجمع بين الأحاديث ما أمكن هو الواجب، وتبقية الأحاديث المشعرة بالوجوب على ظاهرها من دون تأويل، والتمسك بما يقتضي به الظاهر فيه إهدار للأدلة القاضية بعدم الوجوب وهو لا يجوز، فأعدل الأقوال وأقربها إلى الصواب أن صلاة الجماعة من السنن المؤكدة التي لا يخل بملازمتها ما أمكـن إلاَّ محروم مشؤوم وأمَّا أنها فـرض عين أو كفاية أو شرط لصحة الصلاة فلا . نيل الأوطار للشوكاني 2 / 348.
وانظر هذا الرابط : http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79493
http://www.mktaba.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1669
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=6053
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم كاتب منصف وفقني الله واياك للانصاف 
 تقول  مسألة قتلت بحثا ، من مئات السنين
 نقول لوسمحت تات لنا بموضوعات مستجد ة من النوازل في هذا العصر وتحررالحكم الشرعي فيها 
واما موضوعي فهوتذكير لنفسي واخواني المسلمين  بالحرص على صلاة الجماعة وبيان وجوبهاوفضلها 
فلما جاءت الردود روالمناقشات  اضطررت للرد عليها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى جزاك الله خيراً  
تقول أنا لا أشك في فضل الصحابة ومكانتهم والتأسي بهم رضي الله عنهم ، ولكن اتباع نصوص السنة النبوية مقدم على التأسي بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم والتأسي بهم رضي الله عنهم مقيد بما لم يكن فيه نص وأما في حالة وجود النص فالواجب على المسلم اتباع النص سواء وافق الصحابة أو خالفهم 
اقول وهل ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه خالف النصوص في هذه المسالة اووافقها في نظرك 
وأما قولك اني قلت لك : بل هذا فهمك الخاطي !! وانه ينبغي التأدب في الألفاظ وعدم التجريح  
انا لم اجرح وكذالم اسي الادب معك بل لمافهمت كلامي على غير مااردت اوضحت لك  حيث قلت هل أنكر أحد وجوب أركان الإسلام أو ركنيتها أو فضلها وما هي علاقة هذه الجملة بالموضوع الذي تكتب 
قلت ان هذا الفهم خاطي وليس بصواب  لان فهم النصوص ومقالات الناس لايخلو من امرين اما صواب واما خطا
ولاداعي لاطالة النقاش في المسالة وتكرار الكلام والسلام

----------


## المهاجر العربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك يا أبا محمد, وجزاك الله خيرا على طرح الموضوع الذي لم يقتل بحثا بل نرى أنه وحتى اللحظة ما زال النقاش قائما حوله شأنه شأن اي موضوع علمي فيه آراء وأدلة فلا حرج من طرحه طلبا للحق وتذكيرا بفضيلة صلاة الجماعة والدعوة إلى إعمار المساجد بالصلاة والذكر والدعاء لعل الله يفرج عن الأمة ما بها من مصائب ونوازل.
والحرص كل الحرص إخواني على حسن الظن وحمل الكلام على أحسن الوجوه وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 شكرا لك .اخي المهاجر و..بارك الله فيك ...

----------

